# Please Say A Little Prayer For My Dh



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

A few months ago, Pat had an ultrasound done and doctors discovered a small cyst on his kidney. A recent scan has shown that it has grown and has caused concern, so our doctor has ordered him to have a CT scan done on Thursday to make sure it's benign.
It is diagnosed as an Incidental Kidney Cyst and after researching in on the internet, I have read that they are common in adults over the age of fifty and that very rarely are they ever cancerous.

He would kill me if he knew I was posting this, because he would know that I am worried. I had him read the information that I found online and I hope it put his mind at ease until we get his results back.

I would just like to know if anyone else here has ever had anything like this and can offer some encouraging words.
A little prayer from our Outbacker friends couldn't hurt either









Thanks everyone


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Skippershe,
We don't have any first hand experience, but our prayers are already on the way!!
Ember


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Medical technology today is so unbelievable. It is scary and hard to wait for procedures and results, but I think how lucky we are to be able to detect things in our body and many times very early on. Someone in my family just had a growth the size of a grapefruit and one smaller removed and both were benign. (stomach area) She went into the dr. because she just didn't feel herself and feeling more tired than normal. Healthy, active, early 60's. The encouragement from this is that apparently our bodies do grow lots of different BENIGN growths. Hang in there as we send our prayers your way.

Cristy


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My mother has had a few cysts on her kidneys but they turned out to be nothing to worry about. I'm sure your DH will be fine too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Prayers on the way! and licks from Cricket


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Waiting is the worst!









Good luck & we're sending prayers!
Tammy


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Happy to send prayers his way (yours, too)!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts for you and your DH.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

consider it done. all will be ok.

the Swanson family


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

consider it done. all will be ok.

the Swanson family


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well now, i guess that twice as good.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Good thoughts coming from Oregon!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Dawn, when it comes to kidney stuff, I'm an expert.

Yes, kidney cycts are common, but it's great he's getting it checked out. Kidneys are nothing to mess with. Yes, it's true you can function perfectly well with about 1/3 of only one, but why risk it? I'm down to about 2/3 of one, and I'm doing great with it.

You have my prayers and my thoughts.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are on the way across the country !! Hang in there !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you all so much...now, please extend your prayers until Saturday









I must have told Pat 8,000 times to get his bloodwork done today. Did he listen????? NOOOOO!!! 
Well, he went to the lab, but didn't want to wait 45 minutes...The lab closed at 5:00 and so he now has to wait until Saturday morning for his scan, cause the bloodwork has to be drawn 2 says prior...Back to the lab tomorrow morning he goes...
















OY VEY!! I feel like I have two 6 year olds!

At least I got him to say "Yes Dear" along with his tail tuck


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Men seem to have a funny way of dealing with scares like this. Prayers coming ya'lls way - for peace of mind and a clear scan!!!









Mrs. Big A


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Dawn!
I agree with Mrs. A. Men don't go to doctors like they should, as a general rule. Rest assured that prayers will be headed your way. I hope everything turns out okay. 
If it's any consolation, my brother has an aneurysm on his kidney. I was like OMG, when are they going to do repair on it? Answer? When it gets to a certain size......watching it every 6 months.








Leave it in God's hands, and it will be okay!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers are on the way from your northern Neighbors. He has been added to my prayer list.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone, your kind words and prayers are very much appreciated


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

No experience with this...just know you're in our prayers.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Dawn, my friend you are all in my thoughts &







. 
Call me if you need to chat vent or for any reason.

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Our prayers are with you and your entire family.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Dawn, of course you have our prayers. As for his reluctance to see a doctor, I used to be the same way. Without getting into gory details, let's just say I have reformed.
It's easy.
Just find a very attractive female doctor. Well, that and she found some stuff that needed doing. It's done, I'm fine, and your DH will be, too.c








I have NO hesitation going any more!









Sluggo


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dawn,

Our prayers are with you for a clean report.

Rita


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Blessings to you. Keeps us posted.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ok, the CT scan mission is complete. Now it's a wait until Tuesday when Pat goes in to see his urologist for the results.
Thank you once again for all of your well wishes...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Ok, the CT scan mission is complete. Now it's a wait until Tuesday when Pat goes in to see his urologist for the results.
> Thank you once again for all of your well wishes...


Thnking about you.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well........Pat got his results back today









According to the urologist, all is fine and there is nothing to worry about at this time. He will want Pat to have another CT scan in 4 months just to check and make sure nothing has changed.

Whew! That's certainly a relief!!

I know I've said this before, but thank you all so much for your support. You all really made a difference and once again proved just how far Outbacker prayers and well wishes really can go!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

WOO WOO!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great news, Dawn!

<whew>

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> WOO WOO!!


X2


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOO!!!!!*

I know that waiting is soooooooo difficult...but _YOU_ did great, my friend!!! As for Pat....have you put the 6month date on his calendar...and car visor...and in his PDA....and on the beer bottles...and.... Maybe we can even get Doug to put it on the Outbacker Calendar,t oo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *YAHOO!!!!!*
> 
> I know that waiting is soooooooo difficult...but _YOU_ did great, my friend!!! As for Pat....have you put the 6month date on his calendar...and car visor...and in his PDA....and on the beer bottles...and.... Maybe we can even get Doug to put it on the Outbacker Calendar,t oo


All of the above, plus the doctor is going to send him a reminder,,, 
I guess I should have it addressed to myself huh?


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

whew ...........

Good news for sure!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it worked!!!!!!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Great news Dawn! Although I don't see all of the posts anymore, I did just read this one. That is fantastic news..








Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Praise God!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm so glad to here the good news, I like it when good things happen to good people.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great News!

I'm sure you feel quite a bit relieved.





























Time for some celebrating!






























Mike


----------

